# Hey, where's 1-I?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm already missing the young fella.
Sometimes you don't realize a good thing until it's gone.
Maybe he took a field trip to Oregon to follow up on the poaching leads.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OR ,

The DWR/SFW mafia kidnapped him.

Hopefully he's not part of a basement foundation, in concrete......


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Outdoor News and Everything Else


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

He just posted yesterday. You miss him already?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got some emails back from the division as it regards to SFW, Hawkeye already posted the same thing they sent me on MM. I'll post them when I get time in one of the threads. SFW also emailed me back. I'll get it posted, if that's what you're missing is my SFW threads.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I've got some emails back from the division as it regards to SFW, Hawkeye already posted the same thing they sent me on MM. I'll post them when I get time in one of the threads. SFW also emailed me back. I'll get it posted, if that's what you're missing is my SFW threads.


I just thought all the "hate' talk as of late was a little too much for ya.
Maybe you just needed a cooling off period.
I can't wait to hear about the report you got back from the mother ship.


----------

